# Apple iPad vs Android Tablets... What would you choose?



## AndroidFan (Feb 19, 2012)

My friend called me today. He wants to buy a tablet, budget 35k. My first instinct was to recommend iPad 2... But I thought about it... My friend is already into the Android ecosystem, and has a Samsung Galaxy S Plus... So, a better option would be Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 or other similar Android tablets.

I asked him to wait for atleast a month. The new iPad 3 is rumoured to me announced on 7th March, available for sale from 14th... iPad prices will come down, and I am sure Samsung would launch something to match or exceed the new iPad 3 in March.

I am also interested in the new Asus Transformer Prime, which has a Quad+1 core Tegra 3 processor and 1 GB RAM, and also has ICS upgrade available right now... It will be a long wait...

*If you had a 35k budget for a tablet, what would you buy?*


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, iOS is MUCH better inter grated/customized (Sorry dont know the technical term) on the iPad than Android 3.X On other tablets
As the Digit Tablet test showed, in terms of Raw performance Android tabs dont stand a chance in front of the iPad 2, even though the SoCs are almost same! 
The Asus Transformer Prime is the only tablet with similar performance, so I suggest that if you do wanna go for an android tablet then go for the Asus Transformer Prime(although I dont know when itll launch in India) although I would recommend going for the iPad simply because the amount and quality of Apps available for the iPad is MUCH better than the apps available for Android Tablets!


----------



## theserpent (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 for Ipad.It has better apps and Great content.I suggest your friend waits for ipad 3..its coming out in march 7/8.
If he wants only android then nothing other than Asus transformer prime Or Galaxy tab.


----------



## Krow (Feb 19, 2012)

There's a good reason why Android tabs don't sell as much. Get the iPad 2/3 whichever falls in budget. Transformer TF201 if you want Android.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, at a budget of Rs.35000, I will get iPad. a new one is just around the corner. so would wait for that


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 19, 2012)

iPad only.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 19, 2012)

iPad 2 or the rumoured iPad 3 in March. 

But no Android whatsoever. 

My friend bought a Galaxy Tab at launch and threw it away in a week and embraced the iPad 2. The only thing he told me was that the tab was the worst investment he ever made. 

Ofcourse if the budget was 15k around then it would have been android. But with 35k at disposal and not getting the iPad is close to a crime


----------



## mrintech (Feb 19, 2012)

iPad with eyes closed


----------



## Neo (Feb 19, 2012)

iPad without a second thought.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 19, 2012)

If budget is not a problem go for ipad2
* iPad 2 (16 GB model) - Rs 29,500
* iPad 2 (32 GB model) - Rs 34,500
* iPad 2 (64 GB model) - Rs 39,500
* iPad 2 Wi-Fi + 3G (16 GB model) - Rs 36,900
* iPad 2 Wi-Fi + 3G (32 GB model) - Rs 41,900
* iPad 2 Wi-Fi + 3G (64 GB model) - Rs 46,900

But iOS can't be used to send or receive files via bluetooth.The base model of ipad with 3G is 36.5k......

So tell him to decide. 

Better to wait till april. Many surprises are hidden at MWC.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 19, 2012)

Tell your friend to wait a lil bit and get an ipad.
As we all know that it is expected to release in 1st week of March.
Surely it will be having something good to look out for.
As he is already having an android phone I think you should suggest him to get a tab which is something different from his phone and we all know that if not android then its iOS than means ipad...


----------



## noob (Feb 24, 2012)

iPad of now..but if there are any ICS tablets and if you have Android phone then  get that ICS tablet.

ICS = one code to rule both phone and tablet. 

in next 6 months , once we have more ICS tablets in market, we will have more ICS apps supporting both phones and tablets.


----------



## SahilAr (May 10, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> If budget is not a problem go for ipad2
> But iOS can't be used to send or receive files via bluetooth.


Any evidence/link which proves that bluetooth can't be used in Ipad to send/receive files?


----------



## Anorion (May 10, 2012)

^iOS: Supported Bluetooth profiles


----------



## Sujeet (May 10, 2012)

^
Its dont lists OPP Profile which is required for File Sharing.
Thats the Proof.


----------



## Sarath (May 10, 2012)

-snip-


----------



## SunE (May 10, 2012)

Well for a tablet even I'd recommend getting the new iPad simply because it's better to use than other Android tablets. But for a smartphone it's Android hands down. Although one better suggestion is to go for the Galaxy Note. That thing can beat the hell outta all Android tabs and is also a good tablet replacement. Trust me I know


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Any evidence/link which proves that bluetooth can't be used in Ipad to send/receive files?



Well AFAIK you cannot send any file over BT in any iOS device not only on iPad. same holds for iPhone and iPod touch too.


----------



## montsa007 (May 10, 2012)

Ipad, its stable


----------



## Anorion (May 11, 2012)

Ipads worth it only if ur willing to invest in apps, at least during the price drops 
Droid tabs actually make a lil sense if u want to get most practical and functional things done - using it as a portable desktop 
Tabs are in new teritory atm, nothing u cant do with a smartphone really


----------



## R2K (May 11, 2012)

Anorion said:


> Ipads worth it only if ur willing to invest in apps, at least during the price drops
> Droid tabs actually make a lil sense if u want to get most practical and functional things done - using it as a portable desktop
> *Tabs are in new teritory atm, nothing u cant do with a smartphone really*



YEah exactly..That was the main reason I went for a smartphone rather than a tablet...
Except for the larger screen their is not much of an advantage of purchasing a tablet.
But if you really need a tablet I suggest ipad if you are not concerned about limited number of free apps and need really good battery backup. Android if you are into downloading massive amount of apps and ready to compromise on battery life.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 11, 2012)

hav both at work, none! both are absolutely useless... I don't know what the **** to do with them, except work of course..
being a power user, i prefer the android tablet, coz no restrictions on many things..

used the table only once, to watch movies while traveling, only once. other wise none.. why would you waste time on ipad when there are people with you when traveling, especially babes..

and we have both ipad 2 and ipad 3 at work, nobody can tell the difference in first few minutes, trust me, most the guys are my workplace are hardcore programmers...

there are ultralight laptops, such as the lenovo T420s, beats the tablets for me, any day!


----------



## red dragon (May 11, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Well AFAIK you cannot send any file over BT in any iOS device not only on iPad. same holds for iPhone and iPod touch too.


You can send any file over BT to any iOS or Android phone once jailbroken.
Google AirBlue Sharing!



SahilAr said:


> Any evidence/link which proves that bluetooth can't be used in Ipad to send/receive files?


 A jailbroken ipad can,and it is pretty easy actually


----------



## aroraanant (May 12, 2012)

SunE said:


> Well for a tablet even I'd recommend getting the new iPad simply because it's better to use than other Android tablets. But for a smartphone it's Android hands down. Although one better suggestion is to go for the Galaxy Note. That thing can beat the hell outta all Android tabs and is also a good tablet replacement. Trust me I know



+1 on that


----------



## frankeric (Jun 9, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> My friend called me today. He wants to buy a tablet, budget 35k. My first instinct was to recommend iPad 2... But I thought about it... My friend is already into the Android ecosystem, and has a Samsung Galaxy S Plus... So, a better option would be Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 or other similar Android tablets.
> 
> I asked him to wait for atleast a month. The new iPad 3 is rumoured to me announced on 7th March, available for sale from 14th... iPad prices will come down, and I am sure Samsung would launch something to match or exceed the new iPad 3 in March.
> 
> ...




Hi there bud when it comes to tablets ipad is the best choice it has upper hand in all fields of tablets.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 11, 2012)

Given those two, any day and anytime the iPad. I just can't stand Android, hate it immensely.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 12, 2012)

^^Same here.Me too hate Android so so much! !Thought hate only htc,but now after using GS2 for a year,hate all of `em.


----------



## techkens (Jun 12, 2012)

Apple ipad 3 is creating the new trend and andriod tablets are ok but people usually like choose andriod mobiles, so i choose apple ipad.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2012)

I had the reverse experience of everyone here. Already posted about it somewhere, but here it is. I had an iPad2 WiFi 16GB for around 3 months before selling it off cheaply. Was the most HORRIBLE tablet I ever touched. It has an amazing screen, great sound quality, 10hr battery life but the compliments end there.

For starters, iOS has pathetic restrictions that render you unable to do tasks that old 2005-era mobile phones could do. You NEED iTunes for synching things to the tablet. I mean COME ON, a dual core tablet needing to be teethered to a particular software to have stuff transfered to it when I expect it to behave like an independent computer. The market has poor selection of free apps. All good apps are paid. While I don't mind paying for good games or good productivity software, the fact that iOS has no free (non crippleware) viewers for CHM files, comic book archives, and some other document formats (my main use-case for tablets is to read various files) pissed me off totally. It lacks an internal filesystem which even Nokia 6600 had. Each app stores its own files. As a result, you cannot download an audio file from the internet through safari and expect it to be added to the iTunes library. iOS is very crippled unless you jailbreak it and even then its fundamental flaws remain.

iPads have great hardware, don't get me wrong. It has perhaps the best collection of paid applications ever, because iOS had a solid lead over Windows Phone 7 and Android for developers to catch up. But the OS, the thing I interract with on a daily basis, JUST SUCKS.

I sold the iPad off and have no regrets. I found my Galaxy Y which was a 7k INR smartphone to be more functional than the iPad when it came to basic stuff I expect every device to have.

I just can't stand iOS. Not one bit. Its more pathetic than Nokia S40.


----------



## techlover (Jun 12, 2012)

^ How much you sold it for?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2012)

techlover said:


> ^ How much you sold it for?



16.3k


----------



## mrintech (Jun 12, 2012)

I recently bought an iPad 2 because Android Tablets especially from Samsung = meh 

+1 for iPad


----------



## red dragon (Jun 12, 2012)

Regarding restrictions of ios
A jailbroken ipad
1.Can transfer file via bluetooth.
2.Can download almost all types of file off the net directly
3.Does have a file structure and a file manager(ifile)
4.Can by-pass itunes(though not completely)


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 13, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Regarding restrictions of ios
> A jailbroken ipad
> 1.Can transfer file via bluetooth.
> 2.Can download almost all types of file off the net directly
> ...


And who would not Jailbreak it? Lol. I remember after buying the GSII the first thing I did was to root the device.
There are NO restrictions in iOS, it's just a simple and unique OS which just works fantastically. Android, on the other hand are PERFECT for people who loves complications, and if my guess is right, only school boys and kids use and love Android. You know the reason :/
Meant no offence to anyone.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 13, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> There are NO restrictions in iOS, it's just a simple and unique OS which just works fantastically. Android, on the other hand are PERFECT for people who loves complications...


YES!!Another xda regular/android dev finally got tired of the messy Android.
Nothing,absolutely nothing is simple in Android.
Just because of bunch of file managers(mostly are photoshopped of one another)people have a tendency to think that tinkering with android is easier,which is absolutely not the case.

The crowded sometimes claustrophobic home screen with millions of widgets make me nauseated now.

The funniest thing about Android is the madness around the custom ROMs and the hype associated with AOSP (specially CM and most of the devs there).
Not a single AOSP ROM is fully optimised for the hardware,but people claim they are getting better battery on CM7/CM9!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, Android also has issues, the most prominent being the fragmentation of hardware specs. Most Android phones cannot render rich HTML5 content on GPU and instead use slow CPU for it. But in the end, I experienced Android (used only Gingerbread so far) to be better for regular "normal" use than iOS.

If you want the best of everything, get a Windows 8 tablet when it launches or an Ubuntu tablet. Better still, spend 15-20k on an atom netbook that has 11 hour battery life. Infinite choice of mainstream applications, and zero crippling/niggles. For productivity, netbooks beat the $h!t3 out of tablets any day for me


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 15, 2012)

red dragon said:


> YES!!Another xda regular/android dev finally got tired of the messy Android.


Seriously. My GSII is exactly 375 days old till today and i can't recall a single day when i actually loved it!


red dragon said:


> The funniest thing about Android is the madness around the custom ROMs and the hype associated with AOSP (specially CM and most of the devs there).
> Not a single AOSP ROM is fully optimised for the hardware,but people claim they are getting better battery on CM7/CM9!!


LMAO at all the Custom ROMs. I can't believe how people accept the new bugs which comes at free with those ROM! They are unprofessional stuffs. And besides I haven't pay them a single penny, so expect NOTHING from them!
The extreme hyped craziness of Custom ROMs in Android will destroy this OS, very soon. Of course, there are plenty other reasons too.


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't like the current state of tablets. But if you're buying a tablet atm, it should be an iPad.

Mobile phones however is a completely different ball game.

User friendliness and ease of use matters. And this is something Android excells at. Only problem is battery life. Otherwise, Android is the best mobile phone OS around for a newbie.


----------



## noob (Jun 15, 2012)

tablets = iPad. Windows 8 tablet will also be kinda meh,,..i would prefer to get ipad over win8 tablet anyday. 
Phone = Android for ease of use. You are not forced to install custom ROM/Cm9 ...even stock ROM exp is also decent. 

And do you consider not having ability to attach multiple pics in mail as simplicity ?



ico said:


> I don't like the current state of tablets. But if you're buying a tablet atm, it should be an iPad.
> 
> Mobile phones however is a completely different ball game.
> 
> User friendliness and ease of use matters. And this is something Android excells at. Only problem is battery life. Otherwise, Android is the best mobile phone OS around for a newbie.



what you said is right but its hard to justify or accept it for those who are blinded by a certain company. e.g  People  say even 3GS is getting iOS6 update. Whats the use of such update when all the new features are not going to be supported on 3GS ? Its as good as not getting update.


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Regarding restrictions of ios
> 
> 1.Can transfer file via bluetooth.
> 2.Can download almost all types of file off the net directly
> ...


Let's talk about an average user. An average user doesn't know how to root/flash a custom ROM in Android and he doesn't even know how to jailbreak an iDevice.

Simplicity and out of the box experience matters for him. Android is good at that. You don't need to mess around to do little things like file transfer via Bluetooth/USB.


----------



## noob (Jun 15, 2012)

Good point ico.

You have to convert vdo's to watch it on iphone/WP. This is my main problem with lumia 800 as well as iPhone. WTH should i convert a vdo when i have 1 ghz+ CPU on phone ? If Android can play any type of files without conversion so should iOS and WP OS or any other OS for that matter. 

it is perfectly OK if it does not plays 1080P ( due to hardware limits) but 720P and below should not be a problem.


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> there are ultralight laptops, such as the lenovo t420s, beats the tablets for me, any day!


+1000000

Current gen of tablets = foolish.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 15, 2012)

I do agree with ico. If you want to buy a tablet 'right now', the only option is 'new iPad'. nothing else comes close. But if you want to wait, wait for Windows 8 covertibles. The only way to challenge the domination of iPad would be a covertible powered by Windows 8 RT. Just my two cents!


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 15, 2012)

Of course ipad wait until ipad 3 official launch then price would come down


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 15, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> And who would not Jailbreak it? Lol. I remember after buying the GSII the first thing I did was to root the device.
> There are NO restrictions in iOS, it's just a simple and unique OS which just works fantastically. Android, on the other hand are PERFECT for people who loves complications, and if my guess is right, only school boys and kids use and love Android. You know the reason :/
> Meant no offence to anyone.



Your comment is completely retarded. iOS is for older people or children, who cannot handle anything complex at all. My Grandfather uses an iPad and an iPhone. He just cannot use a regular computer.

Android, on the other hand, is for power users.

When was the last time you owned an iPhone? When was the last time you tried to jailbreak it? It is hard as hell... Rooting is a piece of cake compared to jailbreaking...



red dragon said:


> YES!!Another xda regular/android dev finally got tired of the messy Android.
> Nothing,absolutely nothing is simple in Android.



Can you give me a few examples. I know many ways in which Android is easier and faster. Wifi, Bluetooth, Rotation, Brightness toggles in my notification bar come to my mind...

All settings are in their respective apps. For example, I can change browser settings directly from within the browser. Don't have to leave it and go to some centralized settings manager to change them.



red dragon said:


> Just because of bunch of file managers(mostly are photoshopped of one another)people have a tendency to think that tinkering with android is easier,which is absolutely not the case.



Bunch of file managers, bunch of browsers, bunch of system utilities, bunch of camera apps, bunch of launcher replacements... you can tinker to your hearts content...



red dragon said:


> The crowded sometimes claustrophobic home screen with millions of widgets make me nauseated now.



The best thing about Android, is that you can decide not to use any of the millions of widgets, and only use a stupid grid of icons on your homescreens if you like it that way... That way, you won't get nauseated.



red dragon said:


> The funniest thing about Android is the madness around the custom ROMs and the hype associated with AOSP (specially CM and most of the devs there).
> Not a single AOSP ROM is fully optimised for the hardware,but people claim they are getting better battery on CM7/CM9!!



People are indeed getting better battery life and performance from AOSP custom ROMs. Just because you had the misfortune of bricking your device while updating does not mean you should hate all custom ROMs...



ithehappy said:


> Seriously. My GSII is exactly 375 days old till today and i can't recall a single day when i actually loved it!
> 
> LMAO at all the Custom ROMs. I can't believe how people accept the new bugs which comes at free with those ROM! They are unprofessional stuffs. And besides I haven't pay them a single penny, so expect NOTHING from them!
> The extreme hyped craziness of Custom ROMs in Android will destroy this OS, very soon. Of course, there are plenty other reasons too.



Would love to hear all the other reasons why Android would be destroyed...

Anyways, I think you are fit to use an iOS device, or even better, a WP7 device. Android is too complex for you...

Cheers!


----------



## noob (Jun 15, 2012)

@AndroidFan
What makes you think that Android is complicated ? I have many female friends using Android with custom launchers. Now if they can figure this out then its surely not complicated. By posting like this we also add fuel to this "complicated" stuff.



desiibond said:


> I do agree with ico. If you want to buy a tablet 'right now', the only option is 'new iPad'. nothing else comes close. But if you want to wait, wait for Windows 8 covertibles. The only way to challenge the domination of iPad would be a covertible powered by Windows 8 RT. Just my two cents!



Win8 convertible will not be slim..that is why we have USB keyboards. Also nothing will change with WinRT as its equally restricted as ipad. Office suite ? Sure, enterprise users will be benefited but when you consider an average consumer market which is a majority (90%+) , i think they wont bother with Win8 given the lack of apps.

if given a choice of picking up 2 restrictive OS, i will choose iPad.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 15, 2012)

noob said:


> @AndroidFan
> What makes you think that Android is complicated ? I have many female friends using Android with custom launchers. Now if they can figure this out then its surely not complicated. By posting like this we also add fuel to this "complicated" stuff.



Red dragon has a beef with Android, and almost always bad mouths it on the forum... For him, Android may be a complicated mess... not so much for the rest of us...


----------



## noob (Jun 15, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Red dragon has a beef with Android, and almost always bad mouths it on the forum... For him, Android may be a complicated mess... not so much for the rest of us...



LOL..now i get your point   yes i have observed this.


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2012)

iOS in mobiles is for people who prefer going to London from India, via a connecting flight to Tokyo for no reason. 

If Apple works at UI and ease of use, it will really become the mobile OS of my choice some day.


----------



## noob (Jun 15, 2012)

ico said:


> iOS in mobiles is for people who prefer going to London from India, via a connecting flight to Tokyo for no reason.
> 
> If Apple works at UI and ease of use, it will really become the mobile OS of my choice some day.



THIS.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 15, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Your comment is completely retarded. iOS is for older people or children, who cannot handle anything complex at all. My Grandfather uses an iPad and an iPhone. He just cannot use a regular computer.
> 
> Android, on the other hand, is for power users.


ROFL.



AndroidFan said:


> Would love to hear all the other reasons why Android would be destroyed...
> 
> Anyways, I think you are fit to use an iOS device, or even better, a WP7 device. Android is too complex for you...
> 
> Cheers!


Sorry buddy I am over that thing a lot of times and it's really boring to mention it again and again.
Just two or three things I'd say,
When I am using a smart*phone* it should be capable of that phone part without any hitch. Sorry that device goes to trash for me which freezes often or provides a SOD at the end of a call.
When I go to bed and then wake up in morning I'd like to see my phone like a normal phone and it needs to be ON. That thing goes to trash again, which drains unbelievable amount of battery, and sometimes shuts down for some weird wakelocks issue or whatever reasons!
And then again, that thing goes to trash as well which can't make proper use of it's dual core CPU and bring out a so called BIG update, while in practical that update brings some kiddish feature like Face Unlock and please have my arse on that Hardware acceleration. If that is system wide HWA then please, I wanna go back to old good days of Symbian.
Sorry i can't continue typing BS reasons.

At last, *I need a PHONE which SHOULD BE USED BY THE USER OF IT, but THE PHONE SHOULDN'T USE THE USER.*

My comment retarded? So be it. Then again, you will never find me like your username, FANBOY of some brand or some things!! I am not a fanboy of Android, as a matter of fact I hate it badly and will NEVER use it again unless they come back at the right path, and also I am NOT a FANBOY of Apple/iOS either. But yes, I'd take iOS, as a Mobile OS any day and anytime over Android but that doesn't mean I'll change my username to iOSfan or something like that, ever.
IMO, it's better to be Apple's ***** (as some kids or schoolboys say) than Google's slave.
One more thing, I DO NOT COMMENT on things I NEVER USED. I purchased SII to see myself if the hype about Android was true or not, and after 13 months of usage, I have got the answer. So an user who had not used iOS, I don't know how he/she comments on it. Isn't it kinda ..............no word is coming in mind!
Done typing.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 15, 2012)

noob said:


> Good point ico.
> 
> You have to convert vdo's to watch it on iphone/WP. This is my main problem with lumia 800 as well as iPhone. WTH should i convert a vdo when i have 1 ghz+ CPU on phone ? If Android can play any type of files without conversion so should iOS and WP OS or any other OS for that matter.
> 
> it is perfectly OK if it does not plays 1080P ( due to hardware limits) but 720P and below should not be a problem.


Just FYI even 3gs can play 720p mkv without any conversion(it stutters a lot though),ip4 can perfectly play almost all sort of 720p rips.
You just need to find a suitable player(and trust me,there are a lot...)
Can you remember those early Eclair days when Android`s stock player was a joke and the only xvid player was that pathetic rock player?
It was actually Samsung with the touchwiz video player in the original Galaxy S,started changing things for Android(it was the first media player which could use the gpu to decode xvid/divx/mkv videos)
But sadly nothing has changed much,
Firstly,Samsung never got any credit for the revolutionary TW,most of the Android fans(must be more than 90%)still think TW is just a launcher and goes Ga-Ga over the Sense u.i,which did not help Android to take a single step forward.
Secondly,till date there is only a single decent media player is the Playstore and I bet many of the rabid fanboys here do not know about it.
For them sh%tty players with a glossy ui(likes of MX video player)is the ultimate .
Now to answer the last part of your question,
There is nothing magical in Android,it is just another mobile o.s like WM7 or iOS,but it`s parents are lot liberal(dare I say careless),iOS can very well play any damn video format you want it to play,but his parents does not want him to do it(and they have sufficient reasons for it!)

Since you looked interested in media players,thought to put up a few lines,sorry if I offended you or anyone.

Anyways I have no bones with Android,used it for a very very long time,loved it...was amazed by it(I am a doctor by profession but spend hours on Android,learned a lot from great devs @ xda,most of them have left xda for good,even took part in kernel development for HD2 Android NAND project)....and now just can not stand it.



AndroidFan said:


> Red dragon has a beef with Android, and almost always bad mouths it on the forum... For him, Android may be a complicated mess... not so much for the rest of us...


Do not embarrass yourself my friend!
Android seems easy to you because you probably do not even know the absolute basics of it.
It seems like you think rooting and showing off CM7/CM9 on your phone make you an Android expert

Sorry,but you were asking for trouble!
Just for some unknown reason I can not multiquote your post,so will add few lines here..

1.ithehappy was probably one of the first here to get a gs2 and has done some nice battery mods for it @ xda.
His views on initial ics builds were huge hit there.
I do not know him personally,but he seems to be a humble person,otherwise he could have humiliated you really bad here.
2.I am sure you know nothing about jailbreak,google Absinthe,it is waay too easier compared to the one click root you seem to adore.
3.I have never ever hard bricked any of the 4/5 android phones(plus atleast 10 from friends,relatives etc) have used,soft bricks...many many times..but recovered pretty easily as I know the basics very clearly.
4.Those who are having better battery out of AOSP,must have got some magical hardware which seems to work better with absolutely rubbish drivers!!
5.You probably do not know that you can have those quick toggle buttons in iO.S also.
BTW the latest Nexus does not have that quick toggle for the notification drop down menu by default!!
[

at last, *i need a phone which should be used by the user of it, but the phone shouldn't use the user.*


[/quote]

awesome!!


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 15, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Sorry buddy I am over that thing a lot of times and it's really boring to mention it again and again.
> 
> Just two or three things I'd say,
> When I am using a smart*phone* it should be capable of that phone part without any hitch. Sorry that device goes to trash for me which freezes often or provides a SOD at the end of a call.
> ...



You just got a dud phone.. Nothing of that sort happens to my phone... I am a very heavy user... Wifi on all day, a ton of apps used everyday, plenty of music... Still 34% battery left...

*i.imgur.com/Yz1Gh.png



ithehappy said:


> At last, *I need a PHONE which SHOULD BE USED BY THE USER OF IT, but THE PHONE SHOULDN'T USE THE USER.*
> 
> My comment retarded? So be it. Then again, you will never find me like your username, FANBOY of some brand or some things!! I am not a fanboy of Android, as a matter of fact I hate it badly and will NEVER use it again unless they come back at the right path, and also I am NOT a FANBOY of Apple/iOS either. But yes, I'd take iOS, as a Mobile OS any day and anytime over Android but that doesn't mean I'll change my username to iOSfan or something like that, ever.
> IMO, it's better to be Apple's ***** (as some kids or schoolboys say) than Google's slave.
> ...



You have a big issue with my name... and you are pissed because you spent a lot of money but still got a dud phone... just bad luck... Most people have a great experience with SII...

If it was really as bad as you say, then it would never have sold so many units (more than 20 million SII were sold worldwide, last I heard)...  People are a lot more connect now than they used to be... a simple google search can get you a lot of first hand experience with any device you would like to buy...



red dragon said:


> Just FYI even 3gs can play 720p mkv without any conversion(it stutters a lot though),ip4 can perfectly play almost all sort of 720p rips.
> You just need to find a suitable player(and trust me,there are a lot...)
> Can you remember those early Eclair days when Android`s stock player was a joke and the only xvid player was that pathetic rock player?



Eclair was in the end of 2009... We are a long way from there... ICS rocks...




red dragon said:


> There is nothing magical in Android,it is just another mobile o.s like WM7 or iOS,but it`s parents are lot liberal(dare I say careless),iOS can very well play any damn video format you want it to play,but his parents does not want him to do it(and they have sufficient reasons for it!)
> 
> Since you looked interested in media players,thought to put up a few lines,sorry if I offended you or anyone.



I am a libertarian... I like freedom... Don't want my phone company to tell me what I should or shouldn't do on my phone...

Android is for freedom to choose...



red dragon said:


> Anyways I have no bones with Android,used it for a very very long time,loved it...was amazed by it(I am a doctor by profession but spend hours on Android,learned a lot from great devs @ xda,most of them have left xda for good,even took part in kernel development for HD2 Android NAND project)....and now just can not stand it.



Okay. So, you don't like Android because Eclair was bad? or you don't like Android because device makers don't optimize it for the hardware it is run on? What is your problem with Android?



red dragon said:


> Do not embarrass yourself my friend!
> Android seems easy to you because you probably do not even know the absolute basics of it.
> It seems like you think rooting and showing off CM7/CM9 on your phone make you an Android expert
> 
> Sorry,but you were asking for trouble!



LMFAO... really? So, once you know the absolute basics of Android, it becomes harder to use? Way to go einstien...

Every tech journalist worth his salt loves Android. Joshua Topolsky, Chris Ziegler, Miriam Joire...

I am still waiting to hear why you hate Android so much... Really irrational hate...

BTW, here is an article by a long time iPhone user who just shifted to Android -- *29 Days with Android | The Verge Forums*

Highly recommended reading... the article is good, the comments below it are excellent...




red dragon said:


> 1.ithehappy was probably one of the first here to get a gs2 and has done some nice battery mods for it @ xda.
> His views on initial ics builds were huge hit there.
> I do not know him personally,but he seems to be a humble person,otherwise he could have humiliated you really bad here.
> 2.I am sure you know nothing about jailbreak,google Absinthe,it is waay too easier compared to the one click root you seem to adore.
> ...



Why the fcuk do you hate Android? Just say something so that I can actually look it up and respond... Maybe you can convert me to iOS... 

BTW... my little sister had an iPhone 2G 3 years ago... used it plenty... then Dad got an iPhone 3GS... I recommended it over Galaxy S... It was the best phone at that time...

But iOS is outdated now... ICS rules the mobile OS scene...

I would like to discuss more with ithehappy... Want to know his reasons too... maybe a nice CM9 or AOKP might change his mind... 

Cheers!


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 15, 2012)

Some of you guys say that a netbook is better than a laptop, guys please don't compare a netbook or a laptop with a tablet.Both are completely different things and they can't be compared to each other.

And again this iOS vs Android war has started.
@AndroidFan- bro let people think what they think, they won't be changing their thinking even after any of us give them a lot explanation.
And as I always say, thinking of different people are different.


----------



## noob (Jun 15, 2012)

If anyone want to prove a point then tell what their EXACT problem is. Like i mentioned in my previous comments "I hate using zune/iTune to copy my stuff", hate not having ability to send multiple pics at once in mail as attachment. hate the way WP or iOS converts a vdo when u transfer it to device. 

This is how you comment when you dont like certain aspect of Android and not like "its mess or its complicated"  get to the point and stick to the exact thing. dont make fool of yourself.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 15, 2012)

You like Android because every tech journalist loves it!Way to go Mr.libertarian,enjoy your freedom.
And instead of spending time with Google uncle,try to use few other platforms,you will realize yourself.
And for the article,yeh!it is nice,but there are thousands of other such articles where long term Android users shift to iOS.
But do not quote them,those guys have used both,but people like you,who think jailbreaking is difficult than rooting from a user perspective,should never participate in the Android vs.iO.S debate(it is evident that your knowledge about iO.S probably 3rd or 4th hand)
At the end of the day,you are using your phone,not of a tech journalist`s!!

BTW who exactly is a power user?
Someone who has to check or send hundreds of mails/txts/msgs everyday apart from usual surfing,music during commute etc or someone who uses 4 keyboards,10 file managers,has 1000 widgets in his homescreen,likes to play hd games on a 4 inch screen?


----------



## noob (Jun 15, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Some of you guys say that a netbook is better than a laptop, guys please don't compare a netbook or a laptop with a tablet.Both are completely different things and they can't be compared to each other.
> 
> And again this iOS vs Android war has started.
> @AndroidFan- bro let people think what they think, they won't be changing their thinking even after any of us give them a lot explanation.
> And as I always say, thinking of different people are different.



Given that his username is AndroidFan , actually he is NOT. I have never seen any single immature comment from him. All are to the point and precise. 
however, i have seen both "red dragon" posting troll comments and bad mouthing Android. This is not what is expected on a forum.



> Why the fcuk do you hate Android? Just say something so that I can actually look it up and respond... Maybe you can convert me to iOS..


this single comment makes a lot of sense. I think "red dragon" should post on this rather than posting something hyper.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 16, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> But iOS is outdated now... ICS rules the mobile OS scene...
> 
> I would like to discuss more with ithehappy... Want to know his reasons too... maybe a nice CM9 or AOKP might change his mind...
> 
> Cheers!


Buddy these this vs that conversation never ends well. So lets leave it. I think it all matters to personal op at the end of the day. You are absolutely FREE to love or hate a thing. We should STOP before this thread gets closed.
Just fyi, I have used both CM 7 and CM 9. Really couldn't understood the hype about it. They have RIL problems afaik. CM 7 was not even finished! Frankly I didn't find a reason to use AOSP/AOKP ROM. Then again, that's me, and I respect my own opinion!
But one thing i should say, Red Dragon said it before, Samsung did an exceptionally great job with TW framework. It turned Gingerbread a real good OS IMO. Mark my word here. Then again, with ICS, I can't say the same. IMO, ICS needs lots and lots of polishing, it ain't finished well to roll out this soon. I like things as 10/10 working rather than 5/10 working very good and other 5 ain't. That's what it is about ICS Custom ROMs. (Or any Custom ROMs for that matter)
And best of luck to you for using Android. You love it? Fantastic. Keep enjoying it and have fun. But I? As i said, good bye Android.
It's time for me to find an OS which could make up my agony regarding using Android and i find no other OS but iOS, atm.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 16, 2012)

^^Leave them alone mate,most of them do not even know what a framework is!


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 16, 2012)

> I have never seen any single immature comment from him. All are to the point and precise.


Actually that is not the case, I am going to defend him on that as he has helped many on this forum.You should not say like this for anyone if you don't know the fact.


> however, i have seen both "red dragon" posting troll comments and bad mouthing Android. This is not what is expected on a forum.


Exactly

@red dragon- As I said above, thinking of different people is different, opinions and thinking differs bro. So please leave them on it. A small request to you.


----------



## noob (Jun 16, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Buddy these this vs that conversation never ends well. So lets leave it. I think it all matters to personal op at the end of the day. You are absolutely FREE to love or hate a thing. We should STOP before this thread gets closed.
> Just fyi, I have used both CM 7 and CM 9. Really couldn't understood the hype about it. They have RIL problems afaik. CM 7 was not even finished! Frankly I didn't find a reason to use AOSP/AOKP ROM. Then again, that's me, and I respect my own opinion!
> But one thing i should say, Red Dragon said it before, Samsung did an exceptionally great job with TW framework. It turned Gingerbread a real good OS IMO. Mark my word here. Then again, with ICS, I can't say the same. IMO, ICS needs lots and lots of polishing, it ain't finished well to roll out this soon. I like things as 10/10 working rather than 5/10 working very good and other 5 ain't. That's what it is about ICS Custom ROMs. (Or any Custom ROMs for that matter)
> And best of luck to you for using Android. You love it? Fantastic. Keep enjoying it and have fun. But I? As i said, good bye Android.
> It's time for me to find an OS which could make up my agony regarding using Android and i find no other OS but iOS, atm.





I have been using CM9 ICS since day 1.   it got better with every build. everything is working expect wifi direct ( actual wifi works gr8 ) . 
I liked the stock exp and now the pure ICS Google exp. I dont have any problems with it. Battery life with heavy usage stays for full day and 10% till next day morning. Happy with it.

I am not sure exactly what kind of polish you are speaking.  Can you tell me any specific area in ICS which you think needs to be polished ? At this moment i hate both iOS and WP as it complicates obvious things  for me. e.g sending multiple pics at once in mail. there are many other simple things which  iOS fails to do at ease. But that does not means the OS is crap ( in terms of red dragon troll) to me it simply means that ICS exp is simple and better than my WP or iOS exp.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 16, 2012)

noob said:


> I am not sure exactly what kind of polish you are speaking.  Can you tell me any specific area in ICS which you think needs to be polished ?


Sure. Plenty of things which I have already mentioned in XDA. Not mentioning them again here.
Two major things are,
Well they need to imply an actual hardware acceleration to overall system. I don't know why they said in changelog that 'system wide hwa' and all, but the hwa in ICS is 5% better than in it was in GB. Well Samsung's modified GB with TW framework had good fluency and that is totally missing in ICS. When i am running a phone with a strong GPU with 1200/1400 MHz Dual Core CPU I expect a lot and lot better than what it is now in ICS. Mike Bell said it totally right imo, **www.gsmarena.com/intel_android_making_poor_use_of_those_multicore_processors-news-4372.php*
The second thing is Email server exchange problem, it has been mentioned many times in XDA already as you could see.


noob said:


> At this moment i hate both iOS and WP as it complicates obvious things  for me. e.g sending multiple pics at once in mail. there are many other simple things which  iOS fails to do at ease. But that does not means the OS is crap ( in terms of red dragon troll) to me it simply means that ICS exp is simple and better than my WP or iOS exp.


I don't hate WP atm, nor do i like it. Used Lumia 700 for a week, it was all smooth and buttery. Haven't had chance to notice the details about it.
And about that iOS email photo sending, isn't there an app to that?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2012)

ico said:


> +1000000
> 
> Current gen of tablets = foolish.



Tablets will stop being foolish the day you can boot via USB with any OS and install it into the tablet like we do for *normal* computers, viz x86 laptops and Desktops.



aroraanant said:


> Some of you guys say that a netbook is better than a laptop, guys please don't compare a netbook or a laptop with a tablet.Both are completely different things and they can't be compared to each other.



Justify your statement please. The only thing that a 10" iPad has over a 10" ultrabook/netbook is being thinner and touchscreen to play games.

If two things cost the same or are for the same purpose, they can be compared. The same way Whey Protien and B-Protien can be compared.

A Netbook/Ultrabook on the other hand has full fledged operating system, you can change the operating system at your will, you can play Counter-Strike, DoTA, and other classic games. You have matured productivity software like Kontact, Libre Office, VLC Media Player, Firefox for linux and MS Office, WMP, IE9, etc for windows. These devices also have very small boot times.

Most of the time, *if you have Rs. 40,000 to burn for a 10" device to imporive your productivity*, an ultrabook makes a lot more sense than a tablet. These days they also come with touch screens.

When it comes to 7" tablets, I agree they have an edge in the fact that they can fit into pockets easily.

And whatever I have stated so far is from my own experience, moving from an iPad to an Android Device to a Netbook finally to find the netbook most useful out of all the three. So I'm not pulling crap out of my a$$ the way 80% of people on the internet do, giving opinions out of thin air.

And no, I'm NOT an Android fan either. I dislike Android too for several reasons, only find it relatively better than iOS. Nor am I a Linux/Windows fan, I run both, switching between them as per my needs.



> *And again this iOS vs Android war has started.*
> @AndroidFan- bro let people think what they think, they won't be changing their thinking even after any of us give them a lot explanation.
> And as I always say, thinking of different people are different.



Look at the thread title 



ithehappy said:


> Sure. Plenty of things which I have already mentioned in XDA. Not mentioning them again here.
> Two major things are,
> Well they need to imply an actual hardware acceleration to overall system. I don't know why they said in changelog that 'system wide hwa' and all, but the hwa in ICS is 5% better than in it was in GB. Well Samsung's modified GB with TW framework had good fluency and that is totally missing in ICS. When i am running a phone with a strong GPU with 1200/1400 MHz Dual Core CPU I expect a lot and lot better than what it is now in ICS. Mike Bell said it totally right imo, *Intel: Android makes poor use of those multi-core processors - GSMArena.com news*
> The second thing is Email server exchange problem, it has been mentioned many times in XDA already as you could see.



The trouble is, 1200/1400MHz Dual Core CPU on phones/tablets and the Quad Core CPUs on newer tablets have hardware specifications that are better (on paper) than old Windows XP equiped Celeron M laptops from 10 years back. But their operating systems are nowhere close to that level of maturity.


----------



## R2K (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't understand why everyone here fights over android and iOS.
 You already burned your hard earned money on a device( with whatever OS) which you thought was the best you could own. I don't think no one here is ignorant about the pros and cons about iOS and android. Just do everything to get the most out of that device. I'm pretty sure there is a lot of choices for both OS users to do that. 
These kinda debate never concludes well and at last end up with mods locking down such useful threads



MetalheadGautham said:


> Tablets will stop being foolish the day you can boot via USB with any OS and install it into the tablet like we do for *normal* computers, viz x86 laptops and Desktops.



Tablet PCs can do that i guess. But they are damn expensive because of the powerful hardware( compared to ipad and android tablets)


----------



## noob (Jun 16, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Sure. Plenty of things which I have already mentioned in XDA. Not mentioning them again here.
> Two major things are,
> Well they need to imply an actual hardware acceleration to overall system. I don't know why they said in changelog that 'system wide hwa' and all, but the hwa in ICS is 5% better than in it was in GB. Well Samsung's modified GB with TW framework had good fluency and that is totally missing in ICS. When i am running a phone with a strong GPU with 1200/1400 MHz Dual Core CPU I expect a lot and lot better than what it is now in ICS. Mike Bell said it totally right imo, *Intel: Android makes poor use of those multi-core processors - GSMArena.com news*
> The second thing is Email server exchange problem, it has been mentioned many times in XDA already as you could see.
> ...



Have you checked settings in CM9 ? its already HWA. On what basis you came to conclusion that HWA in ICS is 5% better than in it was in GB ? 

Email server exchange problem :I am using my office exchange account since day 1 i got this SGS. What is your exact problem here ? I might be able to help. 



> And about that iOS email photo sending, isn't there an app to that?


  I find it funny when a basic feature is absent. Same, when is the case with Android ( rarely) , iSheeps brag that this is now how they want. they want 10/10 features working rather than 5/10 

And about the link you posted, that does not even means that Apple is good at using dual core CPUs o Also i agree both OS needs to improve in lots of ways..esp iOS(& also Android) . Current iOS = Froyo for me..in terms of what a device can do, Usability, simplicity etc


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 16, 2012)

Got the money? go for iOS stuff. No? go for android 
atleast thats what I did, using custom roms and perfectly happy with it.

@androidfan and noob, I'm using Endymion Sense3.5 rom on Desire S, works perfectly fine with no problems at all. Thought I ll try something new, any good roms for my phone? good battery, stability, and customization is all I want, thanks


----------



## noob (Jun 16, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Got the money? go for iOS stuff. No? go for android
> atleast thats what I did, using custom roms and perfectly happy with it.



lol..not true..i have the money but still went for SGS over iPhone 4


----------



## techlover (Jun 16, 2012)

iOS is surely better than android when it comes to tablets


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2012)

techlover said:


> iOS is surely better than android when it comes to tablets



Yeah right. Want some one on one with me? 
Cause I havn't even started yet!


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 16, 2012)

I recently checked out a friend's Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 for 30 minutes...

The tablet built quality is decent... But it is still stuck on Honeycomb. It was laggy... such a good hardware, but Samsung refuses to update it to ICS... Very disappointing...

I am keeping a lookout for the rumoured Google-Asus Nexus tablet which could come out very... with the latest Android 5.0 Jellybean update... Google i/o is scheduled for 27th June... might get to see a glimpse of the Nexus tablet here... -- *developers.google.com/events/io/


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 16, 2012)

techlover said:


> iOS is surely better than android when it comes to tablets



whaaa?!


----------



## noob (Jun 16, 2012)

*forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-1383694.html

Time to lock this thread.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 16, 2012)

No!! not yet. The fight hasn't got personal yet lol.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> No!! not yet. The fight hasn't got personal yet lol.



Now it will.. (with God's grace)...



Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/579958_10150907705579302_624829754_n.jpg


----------



## aaruni (Jun 16, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Now it will.. (with God's grace)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Making it personal just to get an infinite loop closed. Smart....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't see this thread getting personal (which is not even allowed in Fight Club), but it IS going extremely offtopic. AndroidFan, your friend still needs a tablet ? If not I can actually move this if you want to the Fight Club renaming it to "What is the best Tablet OS ?".


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 16, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I don't see this thread getting personal (which is not even allowed in Fight Club), but it IS going extremely offtopic. AndroidFan, your friend still needs a tablet ? If not I can actually move this if you want to the Fight Club renaming it to "What is the best Tablet OS ?".



He got a Samsung Tab 10.1


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2012)

And..this is important too, isn't it? not just waking people up in the morning with full battery lol.

[youtube]elKxgsrJFhw[/youtube]

So much for that 40k price point eih?


----------



## techlover (Jun 17, 2012)

well yes iOS devices break even if fallen once but I m talking about the software thing iOS doesn't crash and it has a better app support  FOR IPAD than android has for tablets....also ipad has a better battery life


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2012)

techlover said:


> well yes iOS devices break even if fallen once but I m talking about the software thing iOS doesn't crash and it has a better app support  FOR IPAD than android has for tablets....also ipad has a better battery life



Yeah I know..I was just saying, that the casing is important too, not just the software stuff


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> He got a Samsung Tab 10.1



Alright then, lets lock this thread. 
If anyone wants to convert this into a *(healthy) debate on tablet OS*, send me or another mod a PM


----------

